# is this for real????



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

please let me know if anyone has purchased this product and does it really work???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1845284690


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that a phony.. read in other forums it was discussed there.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thanks,

i used the search (should of done in the first place)
found a couple of threads


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it this part..??

http://mirror.shipstore.com/ss/html/ATT/ATT17314.html


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

It's useful for your car AND your boat.  hehe


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

i wonder if that would be useful as a replacement for my aging computer cooling fans??? 

-Nick


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *i wonder if that would be useful as a replacement for my aging computer cooling fans??? *


With the overwhelming power of the ELECTRIC SUPERCHARGER you'd have to be careful of it ripping your computer apart


----------

